# L215 OTA Guide for Columbus Ohio or Dayton Ohio



## dweber (Jan 11, 2005)

Is anyone in the Columbus or Dayton Ohio markets receiving the OTA Guide with L215?

Due to freak atmospheric conditions, I was able to temporarily receive three Cincinnati Ohio OTA stations. The Cincinnati stations had the OTA Guide.

I suspect that DISH has not uploaded the OTA Guide data to the 105 satellite for the Columbus and Dayton markets. The Guide information for both the Cincinnati and Columbus satellite locals is available. However, I believe that DISH is using a different Guide for the OTA channels to account for the subchannels.

Anybody have any similar results? An interesting test would be to move a 921 receiver from a DMA that is not receiving the OTA Guide to a DMA that is receiving their OTA Guide. If the Guide then showed up, we could conclude that DISH has not finished up-linking the Guide to all of the DMA's. I wonder if the fact that Columbus and Dayton get their locals from the 105 wing satellite has any bearing.

This post is just speculation. I do not have any inside information.


----------

